
How To Edit A Low-Budget Blockbuster [video] - skilled
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYd-3mTr_2I
======
ctdonath
Can't discuss the subject without mentioning Robert Rodriguez's "10 Minute
Film School" series, how-to shorts included with many of his video releases.
The first famously describes how he made the relative blockbuster "El
Mariachi" on just $7000.

[https://indiefilmhustle.com/10-minute-film-school-robert-
rod...](https://indiefilmhustle.com/10-minute-film-school-robert-rodriguez/)

~~~
reitoei
This is awesome, I've never seen these before. Thanks for sharing.

------
W0lf
Ha, reminds me strongly of 'The Scene' [1]. Does anybody remember that series?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Scene_(miniseries)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Scene_\(miniseries\))

------
lkj
Low-budget being 1 million dollars.

Sadly that video edit was so unnerving I closed the tab after skipping around
to see if it later changed (it did not).

~~~
fgandiya
I mean, a lot of Hollywood blockbusters cost at least 10s of millions so 1
million is small in comparison (though large compared to indie films).

~~~
obvious_lee
So that’s at least 10 people making 100K, and dumping their entire paycheck
into the movie, while holding down day jobs.

Or 20 people making 100K, dumping HALF their paycheck into the movie, while
holding down day jobs.

Totally inaccessible to regular people. No normal social circle can accomplish
this.

~~~
fgandiya
It's more like hustling for investors, but it does take a lot of connections
to pull something like this off.

------
hema_n
1 million dollar is a low budget. I dont think so.

~~~
modfodder
Considering the amount of work, the number of people and the cost of equipment
it takes to make a motion picture, $1m is absolutely low budget. The average
cost for a Hollywood feature film is $65m+. It's difficult to make any film
with a medium size experienced crew for less than $1m. If you have any
recognizable talent, it's difficult to make for less than $5m. Once you get
below $1m, the terms "micro budget" and "no budget" start being used. Mini-
budget, Indy budget, Ultra Low budget are also used. It depends on who's is
using the term and in what part of the industry they are working in. If you
are outside of the industry with no money, the terms mean little to nothing
because everything is low or no budget, but if you are working with crews,
talent and investors that have experience, those terms have specific meanings.

SAG (Screen Actors Guild) uses Ultra Low Budget (0-250k) Low Budget Modified
(250k-700k) and Low Budget (700k-2.5m) to differentiate projects from their
normal union rates.

Toward the edges of the industry I've seen the following breakdown. No Budget
= below 40k Mini Budget = 41-80k Micro Budget = 81-150k Ultra Low Budget =
150k-250k Low Budget = 251-400k Indy Low Budget = 401-500k Classic Low Budget=
501k-999k Hollywood Low Budget = 1-5m

But more often I just hear the terms No Budget, Micro, Indy and Low.

~~~
hema_n
thank you for the information.

